# CPU-Temperatur



## pycak (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

habe ne frage bezüglich der cpu-temperatur:

ich arbeite sehr viel an meinem pc, öffters ist der rechner um die 24 std im einsatz. die temperatur meiner cpu zeigt fast immer 78°C (laut MBM). ist es auf dauer nicht gut? soll ich vielleicht einen neuen lüfter besorgen? 

konfiguration:
Abit NF7-S Motherboard
AMD AthlonXP 2800+
512 DDR-RAM
Radeon 9600+ mit 128 MB
120 GB HDD


danke!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Juni 2004)

Das ist zwar "fast" noch im Toleranzbereich, innsbesondere da AMD sowieso kleine Campingkocjer sind, aber ich würde Dir "dringend" empfehlen einen leistungsfähigeren Lüfter einzusetzen!

Wenn die Temparatur der CPU niedriger ist arbeit sie fehlerfreier!


----------

